# Prospect Watch



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Today's _Philadelphia Inquirer_ has the Sixer's trying out Cedric Simmons from N.C. State, Shawne Williams from Memphis, Shannon Brown from Michigan St. and Marshall Stickland from Indiana. My favorite of the four is Shannon Brown. He has NBA 3 point range, big time leaping ability, and plays defense. Comes from a good pedigree with Tom Izzo. Shawne Williams left after his freshman year, reminds me of a tall, lanky Tim Thomas out of Nova. For a 6'9 guy he doesn't play around the basket much. Cedric Simmons averaged 12 and 6 boards at N.C. State. I watched the Wolfpack play 4 or 5 times this year and he was adequate but not impressive. Marshall Strickland is a late 2nd round or free agent pickup, probably more free agent.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Shawne Williams is definitely the most talented out of that grouping.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Chad Ford's Insider Blog indicates that the Celtics tryed out Shannon Brown, Marcus Williams, Juan Jose Barea (Northeastern), and Quincy Douby. Brown shined again, biggest question mark is his handle. Williams struggled scoring, and was overweight but showed decent court sense. Barea is a scoring machine, likely second round tho possible first round. Quincy Douby is a scoring machine also but not much else, a lot like Eddie House plus a couple of inches. Mouhamed Saer Sene is a big guy that is moving up in the draft to the borderline lottery. Big guy from Senegal.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If Shawne Williams was over-weight and we do indeed get another first round pick, I don't want it wasted on him. If Shannon Brown is a 2 guard, I wouldn't mind selecting him. His handling ability means nothing to me. He can play off the ball and be a spot-up 3pt shooter of something. Plus he and Louis Williams can develop in the development league and Summer League Games. Cederic Simmons has developed to the point where he would be my 2nd selection. Averaging 12/6 in College, at least he'll be an average NBA basketball player but not much else. I was heavily rooting for Shawne Williams to develop accordingly. But like Tim Thomas, he sadly has no dedication to the game of basketball *sighs*.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If Shawne Williams was over-weight and we do indeed get another first round pick, I don't want it wasted on him. If Shannon Brown is a 2 guard, I wouldn't mind selecting him. His handling ability means nothing to me. He can play off the ball and be a spot-up 3pt shooter of something. Plus he and Louis Williams can develop in the development league and Summer League Games. Cederic Simmons has developed to the point where he would be my 2nd selection. Averaging 12/6 in College, at least he'll be an average NBA basketball player but not much else. I was heavily rooting for Shawne Williams to develop accordingly. But like Tim Thomas, he sadly has no dedication to the game of basketball *sighs*.


Just clearing some things up....Marcus Williams (PG from UConn) was the one that reportedly showed up packing some extra weight. Shannon Brown is big and athletic enough to play the 2 or 3 but has 3 years of collegiate experience. He is probably the most ready to contribute right away, not exactly young by NBA standards. Shawne Williams only played one year of college ball, but I believe he prepped a year out of H.S. so he could be considered a sophomore's age. I don't like Simmons at all, he never really left his mark on the ACC against other big time players. I don't know how he is considered this high. I don't know what to expect from Shawne Williams. At Memphis they played up tempo like the Suns b/c they had soo many freakish athletes and a good PG in Darius Washington. He never showed any defense b/c he didn't have to. He's a decent shooter and scorer but I think his numbers are inflated b/c of the high octane offense they ran. I wouldn't mind the Sixers drafting him but it's hard to tell how he's going to end up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How can Shannon Brown play the 3? Isn't he 6'4 at most?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

A different Williams then the ones mentioned but I think it sounds pretty accurate to what we need. I'm far from the biggest college fan so I don't know as much as most on the subject so forgive me if this is way off the mark..

Taken from realgm.com...

"13. Philadelphia 76ers 

Team needs: PG, PF 

Reasons: Philly just missed the playoffs last season and it won't sit well with anyone. Even though either Miami or Detroit would have swept them, it is still the fact that they had the chance to be in the playoffs and missed out. Even though both Allen Iverson and Chris Webber led the offense, they made a huge mistake not getting Andre Iguodala more than ten shots, including trips to the free throw line, per game. If the Sixers want any sort of chance to become the prominent team they were back in 2001, they need to build around Iverson by putting defenders in the lineup, giving both him and Iguodala more touches on offense. They would have liked Ronnie Brewer here to compliment Iverson. Since he will likely be drafted earlier, it leaves them with a couple of options: either Mardy Collins, a local product who fits the system very well, or Shelden Williams, a bruising 4/5 who won't take any touches away from Iverson or Iguodala. 

They draft: Shelden Williams, PF/C, Duke, Sr. 

Why?: Collins would be a great fit here because he's unselfish and can shoot if needed. But they take Williams because they need the help on the glass. Williams' former teammate, Shavlik Randolph, is an underrated rebounder, but he will never get the playing time behind Webber. Williams, on the other hand, can provide a blow for either Webber or Dalembert and the Sixers wouldn't lose one way or the other. If he comes in for Webber, it means more touches for both AIs. If he comes in for Dalembert, it means they have their go-to rebounder who can guard opposing centers. 

He may be undersized, but playing in the East will only help his cause to become an effective role player. He hasn't proven himself against bigger opposition, so if he's going up against a bigger center like Brezec or Andrew Bogut, it could cause him some problems. But he will be a good 4/5 off the bench and will fill the defensive role that is desperately needed in Philly. "


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> How can Shannon Brown play the 3? Isn't he 6'4 at most?


I always thought he was closer to 6'6, but I just looked it up on ESPN and your right. He is ideally suited for the 2. I think he could fill in at the 3 b/c of his exceptional athleticism and looks to have good strength but he is a 2 for the long term.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

brown might be 6'4 in shoes.

You guys should all be talking about Mardy Collins with your first round pick.

Lowest turnover per minute to any point guard in the draft. Only PG in the draft Id trust bringing up the ball next year.

This pick would also make Iverson much more tradable


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> brown might be 6'4 in shoes.
> 
> You guys should all be talking about Mardy Collins with your first round pick.
> 
> ...


 are you serious?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> How can Shannon Brown play the 3? Isn't he 6'4 at most?


 with stilts on


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

C. Ford Insider blog is raving about Rajon Rondo. Apparently he is working our very well and could be the first of the pure PG's to be chosen. A couple anonymous GM's said they would take Rondo over Marcus Williams, esp. with the way M. Williams disrespected GM's by coming in overweight. If Marcus slips to 13, do we take him? I was never that thrilled with his game b/c at UConn all you have to do is handoff to some mammoth inside player to look good but he does have skill. At 13, I wouldn't mind burning a pick on him.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> with stilts on


Just clearing this up. From ESPN.com Insider, Brown measured in at a little over 6'3 in shoes. Though he is undersized he almost has a 6'9 wingspan. He got strong reviews from the Pacers, Nets, and Celts and will be trying out for the Sixers, Knicks, and Bulls this week. He shot 39% from 3, 47% from the field and 83% from the line. He has huge hands which help out, tho it's a little odd that he doesn't handle the ball better. He pretty much is a lock to sign with an agent. He has been working out with the famous Tim Grover of the Hoops Gym in Chicago. His range, according to Chris Ford, is 14-20. Chris Quinn, Paul Davis, and James Augustine also had strong work outs. 

If we decide to deal Iverson, I would love to see the Sixers get Brown. However if we're going to give it another go with A.I. than there is really no reason to consider him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> are you serious?


about what. there are several mocks with you taking collins as well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

not taking Collins but drafting him makes AI expendable as if Mardy is *that* good


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> not taking Collins but drafting him makes AI expendable as if Mardy is *that* good


Regardless of who Philly takes there are numerous reports that are current and from the nba trading deadline that suggest Iverson's days are numbered. So regardless of who is taken in the draft I believe AI will be shopped hard.

Now most everyone agrees that their arent any superstar prospects in this draft. I stand by my statement that drafting Collins makes AI tradable.... I didnt say expendable. Expendable would be to assume that Collins has AI potiental, I am merely saying that Collins is the most nba ready point guard in the draft. He's durable, and has the lowest turnovers per game out of all the top PG prospects. And a way low turnover per minute in comparison as well. 

If Id trust any of these young guards will the ball next year, by instinct and statistic it is Mardy Collins. And Collins wont have to take all the shots at the next level, which means he can let the game come to him more as well. 

You have to draft someone at 13 (assuming the pick isnt traded as well). I would draft Collins, the rest is just you putting words in my mouth. If the 76ers drafted a PF or C, doing an AI deal would get more complicated because youd have to find a PG to run the team


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> Regardless of who Philly takes there are numerous reports that are current and from the nba trading deadline that suggest Iverson's days are numbered. So regardless of who is taken in the draft I believe AI will be shopped hard.
> 
> Now most everyone agrees that their arent any superstar prospects in this draft. I stand by my statement that drafting Collins makes AI tradable.... I didnt say expendable. Expendable would be to assume that Collins has AI potiental, I am merely saying that Collins is the most nba ready point guard in the draft. He's durable, and has the lowest turnovers per game out of all the top PG prospects. And a way low turnover per minute in comparison as well.
> 
> ...


 You then have my apologies for stating tradable as opposed to expendable. It's really a moot point. Billy King doesnt have the balls to trade AI, I dont see or believe it in him. If AI's traded something of serious value has to come back and that just rarely happens with superstars nowadays so this mean that he trades AI for scraps hes gone, he doesnt make some serious moves this offseason hes gone. Trading AI is not Billy King's call regardless of how he comes off. Ed Snider could care less about the Sixers so his bottom line with where they are concerned are sells and AI albeit less still does it. I like Mardy, I am familiar with him and his family, I got into a discussion with another member on this board and he just reminds me too much of John Salmons. Some may disagree, but thats my opinion


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> You then have my apologies for stating tradable as opposed to expendable. It's really a moot point. Billy King doesnt have the balls to trade AI, I dont see or believe it in him. If AI's traded something of serious value has to come back and that just rarely happens with superstars nowadays so this mean that he trades AI for scraps hes gone, he doesnt make some serious moves this offseason hes gone. Trading AI is not Billy King's call regardless of how he comes off. Ed Snider could care less about the Sixers so his bottom line with where they are concerned are sells and AI albeit less still does it. I like Mardy, I am familiar with him and his family, I got into a discussion with another member on this board and he just reminds me too much of John Salmons. Some may disagree, but thats my opinion


With Mardy... Id like to just get away from the scoring aspect, but thats just his role on the team he came from. I like that he will be able to guard the ones twos and threes at the next level, and I like that he makes good decisions and takes good care of the ball. You usually dont see that kind of versatility at the one position.

Why not have the balls to trade AI, maybe you see a Billy King character flaw or something, but you didnt make the playoffs with Webber and AI, so they might as well be on the block. Really whats the worst that can happen, you dont make the playoff again next year?

I like what the magic have been able to do with their roster. Id like to see the 76ers go younger.
<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Philadelphia Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Steven Hunter
7-0 C from DePaul
6.1 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.3 apg in 19.1 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jalen Rose
6-8 SG from Michigan
12.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Channing Frye
6-11 C from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 24.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#20 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -14.5 ppg, +1.6 rpg, and -4.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jalen Rose
6-8 SG from Michigan
12.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Channing Frye
6-11 C from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 24.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#20 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Steven Hunter
7-0 C from DePaul
6.1 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.3 apg in 19.1 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +14.5 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and +4.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Philadelphia and New York being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Philadelphia and New York had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

keep in mind Rose is an expiring deal.

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Philadelphia Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Chris Webber
6-10 PF from Michigan
20.2 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 3.4 apg in 38.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stromile Swift
6-9 PF from Louisiana State
8.9 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 20.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Bob Sura
6-5 from Florida State
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Dikembe Mutombo
7-2 C from Georgetown
2.6 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 14.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#8 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Juwan Howard
6-9 PF from Michigan
11.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +3.1 ppg, +6.0 rpg, and -1.5 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Houston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stromile Swift
6-9 PF from Louisiana State
8.9 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 20.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Bob Sura
6-5 from Florida State
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Dikembe Mutombo
7-2 C from Georgetown
2.6 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 14.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>#8 Pick
0-0 from 
No games yet played in 2005/06</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Juwan Howard
6-9 PF from Michigan
11.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Chris Webber
6-10 PF from Michigan
20.2 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 3.4 apg in 38.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -3.1 ppg, -6.0 rpg, and +1.5 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Philadelphia and Houston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Philadelphia and Houston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Sura and Mutombo retire. Swift has been in JVGs dog house.... he and Howard and a 1st for Webber is something Houston has to consider (as well as a deal with Denver for Kmart or Nene), because they need to get back into the playoffs, and Ming could use talent like Webber, or Kmart, or Nene around him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh im definitley not against trading AI, if you look at some of my other posts, but Billy King is just not the GM you want, trying to build a winner from ground up. Hes the 2nd worst GM in basketball next to Isiah Thomas


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Chad Ford was just asked a Sixers draft question in his ESPN Sportsnation chat. His response was basically that the Sixers are looking to trade up in the draft using Sammy D as bait. One of the prospects they are interested in is Marcus Williams. Also, he reported that Mardy Collins is not a option for the Sixers. I know this a little vague detail-wise, but thats all he said.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixers are trying out Mardy Collins, Randy Foye, Maurice Ager, and a foreign guy on Saturday. Last name Vincious (spelling?).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

chad ford is not a smart man.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

sorry double post.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> chad ford is not a smart man.


Maybe. But he has access to information that most of us could never obtain.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Maybe. But he has access to information that most of us could never obtain.


**** one espn "insider" said he had inside infot on a trade that wasnt even possible because the player was a free agent (the deal involved the draft... Chris B... somebody reported it)

its like WWE or WWF or whatever, its just entertainment, a lot of fluff and rumors. Since nobody gives up sources, and they are hardly ever right. I just dont count on what they say


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> **** one espn "insider" said he had inside infot on a trade that wasnt even possible because the player was a free agent (the deal involved the draft... Chris B... somebody reported it)
> 
> its like WWE or WWF or whatever, its just entertainment, a lot of fluff and rumors. Since nobody gives up sources, and they are hardly ever right. I just dont count on what they say


Well don't you know most sports reporting nowadays is fluff and rumors?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Billy King said that he would like to bring some defense in here. Chad Ford is a fool, if he does not think a 6'6 guard, that can play the 1 2 and 3 positions much less defend them will not be drafted by the 76ers. He is a liable candidate to be the 13th pick and I really wouldn't mind as long as he doesn't turn out to be another Johnny Salmons, which I heavily doubt. Cederic Simmons is an average-College player bound to be worse in the majors. So keep him in the D-League so I can see if he's for real. While I'd like to address the defensive woes in this team, I would also like to see if we do end up selecting Shannon Brown. If Louis Williams is indeed the future of the PG spot. Not only do I want him to develop at the position, but I also want a team bulit around him for the long haul. Coatesvillian: A Quarterback cannot succeed without efficent recievers. Just the same, I believe Louis Williams won't be able to succeed if he doesn't have long-term options surrounding him on the offensive end. And Just the same, I believe he's the type of kid that can be an under-rated defender for your team. I want to have a future team around our future PG, and the way to start is to get him a future SG. And the best one available would be Shannon Brown.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Well don't you know most sports reporting nowadays is fluff and rumors?


isnt that what I just wrote and you just quoted?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> isnt that what I just wrote and you just quoted?


I took it as you were referring to ESPN Insider.

Also you know the easiest way to lose your source is to reveal it, right?


----------

